# December Bullsheet



## Rich Decker (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow, I don't think I've ever had my chops busted as much as in the article re-caping the Oinktoberfest contest. I've heard about the article from others (including Wittdog) but until it was sent to me last week I didn't realize it was so bad. Yesterday I got my Bullsheet and saw it in all it's glory including the picture with the tiera (sp). Well I guess if you bust them as much as I do you have to be able to take it. That story has Jerry Mullane's name all over it. I'll get him back...


----------



## wittdog (Dec 17, 2006)

I don't know who wrote it but I thought is was funny as hell....and right on the money    :P Your wife might need to frame that for you for Xmass..


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 18, 2006)

I got a good laugh from it. WOW did we have fun that weekend or what!


----------



## Rich Decker (Dec 18, 2006)

I fully agree, it is hilarious and there is some truth to it. My brother does do the chicken and Steve is responsible for getting someone to "pimp"out the pit by spraying a layer of PAM on it. Here is the article for thosw who don't get the Bullsheet.

.CONTEST RECAP
Oinktoberfest - Buffalo, NY

What can one say about Buffalo, NY? Chicken Wings, the Bills, etc? Mostly people talk about the weather and how it changes ever 10 minutes or so. Just look, two weekends after we left the area, 3 feet of Snow.

Well in October the people in Buffalo and the surrounding areas have started referring to the month as Oinktober, cause that's when one of the great NY State KCBS competitions is held, Oinktoberfest.

This year's competition had a Jamaican Theme, which really got both the competitors and contest visitors into a festive mood.

With the 4 KCBS categories, 2 ancillary categories, awards and prizes for Best Jamaican dish, Best Decorated site, Most Congenial (More about this later), a KCBS Backyard Competition on Sunday, Carnival with Midway, Pumpkin Chuckin' and 1000's and 1000's of pumpkins, there was something for evÂ­eryone.

Starting Friday night with the Jamaican Dish category, the excitement never let up.

Taking top honors, Father and Son team, Fat Boys BBQ with Jamaican Jerk Chicken Breast, followed close behind by Lost Nation Smoke Company's Coconut Shrimp.

Now I'm not looking to start trouble or accuse anyone of wrong doings but one team turned in a Jamaican Goat Curry that scored well with the judges. That in itself would not raise any Red Flags, but the following morning the caretaker at the local petting Zoo reported missing a baby goat. The Authorities were conÂ­tacted and the investigation is still underway.

Now I'm not sure what other Laws, other than Goat Napping, might have been broken by this Mass team, but supposedly all the curry was consumed on Friday night, so by the end of the contest all or most of the curry would have remained (been passed) within NY States borders, keeping this a local crime and not involving the Feds, but time will tell.

Saturday brought some cold, raw weather, so we waited 10 minutes and sure enough it started to rain. I guess their right because during the day every 10 minutes either the Sun would come out, or it would cloud over, rain or just be windy as h`ll and downright cold.

But the contest must go on and so it did.

Chicken saw the Fat Boys BBQ team capture a 3rd with local team Regal BBQ taking 2nd. Lunchmeat overwhelmed the competition and received a 1st Place. Their winning Chicken Recipe is now available for sale in limited quantities. See me at the next competition. (This will teach them Goat Nappers)

Pork Ribs were next with Jay Park of Park Place Pit grabbing 3rd, Rich Decker and Lost Nation Smoke Company coming in 2nd, and newcomer HuckleberÂ­rys Smoke Company awarded 1st Place.

In Pork, the Anchorman, out of Rhode Island, reeled in a 3rd Place, with Double D's BBQ, 2nd and North coast BBQ Society in 1st.

In the Brisket category another local favorite, Pork Floyd, back to full strength with Kate, Mo, Ted and Phil, taking 3rd Place honors, with Bobby and Joel, sans Barry of Hill Country taking a solid 2nd and Lunchmeat taking their second 1st Place of the day.

In the additional categories, Side Dish and Dessert, one team dominated, reÂ­ceiving 180's in both; Fran and Judy Fry of the Frying Pan. Great Job guys!

With awards going to so many teams it was "Not a Lock" as to "Who's Cuisine Would Reign Supreme"

When the smoke cleared; remember it was a Jamaican Theme and I still say that smell wasn't Hickory in a lot of the team sites, it was Hill Country walking away with Reserve Grand Champion and a boatload of prizes and cash including a complete set of Knives and in 1st place, you guessed it, Lunchmeat winning their first ever Grand Championship. Congratulations to a team of true competitors that waited a long time for this moment. Our Dreadlocks are off to you!

Oh and I almost forgot! Something transpired at this contest that was so shocking and perverse that we can only pray it never happens again, at least if I have any say in the matter.

Or those of you who have not been to Oinktoberfest, first let me say you are missing out on a great contest, put on by some great people; George, Barb and Katie along with the staff of the Pumpkin Farm and The Western NY Antique Center.

However this year there was as they say on Seinfeld, an "incidentâ€


----------

